# Appropriate use of ICD-9 procedure code 73.59



## iamlou (Jan 18, 2012)

When is it appropriate to apply ICD-9 procedure code 73.59? I had been told that if no laceration repair, vacuum extraction w/episiotomy, or episiotomy is performed, you must use the assisted delivery code. Is this correct? Thanks for your input.


----------

